# photomatix pro plugin for LR



## liquidmonkey (Aug 1, 2009)

well today i went and acquired the photomatix pro plug-in for LR2.4 and its pretty cool.
now, if only i knew how to use it right, it would be that much cooler 

i'm not finding any MEGA awesome results on the default import which is ok i suppose as your meant to play with the settings.

how many people get good to great results on the first import?
how much time do u spend on average on one photo?

i found an ok explanation of the controls here --- http://petemc.net/hdr-guide/#generating ---but its tough knowing whats what in the beginning :(

any help or tips are greatly appreciated


----------



## RikkFlohr (Aug 1, 2009)

Realize that the best results come after returning the file from Photomatix to Lightroom and then retweaking the processed image as you would any other RAW file. 

I spend about 2 minutes max with the tone-mapping controls per image.


----------



## liquidmonkey (Aug 1, 2009)

will give that a try, thanks!

are the 'details enhancer' and 'tone compressor' 2 seperate things or do you adjust both at the same time and then photomatix combines that all into one image????

and is there a way to get the presets to LIST rather than having to go and load one new setting each time?



and really, 2 minutes max!?!? u totally know what ur doing then


----------



## RikkFlohr (Aug 2, 2009)

Details Enhancer and Tone Compressor are two separate ways of processing down the XDR file into a workable color depth. Most people prefer the results of the Tone Compressor. 

AFAIK, there is no way to list the presets in a pull down. I go out and get them every time.

After you've done a few you will find a setting range you are comfortable with and it will go faster for you.


----------



## Gene McCullagh (Aug 2, 2009)

I agree with Rikk. Most people prefer Tone Compressor. It gives you more control over the results. However, Details Enhancer is a quick way to process if you want a more photographic end result.


----------



## liquidmonkey (Aug 2, 2009)

yeah, the tone compressor works great!

i just figured out the presets thing. if you put your presets in this folder... C:\Program Files (x86)\PhotomatixPro3\Presets --- then your presets will be listed under the 'built in' ones that come with the program.

saves you the time of going to your folders and so on


----------



## RikkFlohr (Aug 2, 2009)

I tend to save presets in my My Documents folder so they get backed up more often. It would be nice if we could direct the MRU Presets list to scan a folder too.

Good to know though!


----------



## Souwalker (Aug 5, 2009)

http://www.profiphotos.com/blog/en/2''9/'2/hdr-photo-tutorial-using-photomatix-pro-in-lightroom/#more-285

Check out the above link and all is revealed. I learend from that site. Look at the video too.

Rgds
Pat


----------

